# audio tube help



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey all. Ok so i know very little about anything electrical and wanted to make an audio tube for my bike. I was thinking of a 4speaker setup with a radio but have no clue where to even start or how to do anything. I want to do it myself rather than buying one and dont mind paying extra to do so. If yall know where to dind a how to that would be great. Ill post with updates as i go. Thx for the help.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your best bet would be to look on YouTube there are some how to vids on there that are pretty good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are a lot of pictures here. Just look around this section & you should get good Ideas


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're going to install an actual radio in it I think youll find that 6" PVC isn't deep enough and that 8" costs an absolute fortune. 

Your best bet if you're dead set on a radio will be fiberglass glassing isn't very hard but it is time consuming and you'll probably need a helper to do the mixing while you work

If you look at getting someone else to build you a fiberglass enclosure you'll find that it is pretty pricey this is just because there's a lot of labor in them. 

If you go with PVC the fittings are readily available and there are amps that will fit. Your best bet for a 4 speaker setup will be two PVC wyes with a cap on one end

Trying to build it one piece with 90's and tees youll find they make the tube too wide for the rack. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwell (Sep 5, 2011)

for the radio itself, I used a marine radio encloser for my RZR. There less than $50 and fully covers the radio.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried the marine radio encloser , guess I ride to deep two radios later I gave up on the radio and went to an Ipod set up . but if you don't ride deep the radio encloser is a good way to go .


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I built mine using the PVC wyes and I totally love it. I used on Pyramid 440 amp in each tube along with some el' cheapo marine speakers and it sounds decent for the amount of cash I have in it. The PVC pipes cost more than my speakers, if you can believe that, LOL.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That's how I went marine box with a JL AUDIO 250/1 with sound stream tarantula 6.5's its loud and clear









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

